# Arrow wrap tape



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there any reason why I couldn't use vinyl electrical tape as an arrow wrap?


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I have heard of guys using shrink tubing


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Think electrical tape is a little thick compared to regular wraps, but there is vinyl tape that is thinner that can be bought in rolls that would work.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

or just go to your local sign shop & get some scrap vinyl & cut your own from that... approx 1" x 5" (or to your liking)... or have them cut them for you on the plotter. Cost is very little to free...


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

nope guys, go to your neighborhood friendly Fleet service and get strips of their "sticker Stock"


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Basicall thats what Bullseye sells is electrical tape. Like other have said I use sign writing material


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

I put some reflective tape on my FOBed arrows for a wrap. Cheap and worked well...I did it to aid in finding lost arrows after dark.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=ifbHTeHwJYeztwePhJWfBA&ved=0CGkQ8wIwAg#


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i use the scotch brand 1.5 decorate and repair tape a lot just dont fletch on the seam.works great


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I've used electrical tape works fine if your using thin arrows, I've also used duct tape is there anything duct tape can't be used for.

I am currently using tape from my Brother label maker.


----------



## Ringleader (Jul 19, 2008)

Check out http://www.identi-tape.com They have every conceivable type of tape. The one I use is http://www.identi-tape.com/eng It comes in seven different colors. The cheapest way is to buy the $38.00 roll and your per ft. price goes way down


----------

